# [SOLVED] wireless adapter not showing



## coolking (Oct 23, 2012)

Hello Friend's,


I have acer travel-mate 4740 laptop after formatting it i install all the drivers but its wireless is not working properly, In device manager network controller is showing yellow error message, i tried to install broadcom wireless driver which is suitable for this series according to acer but am not able to use the wireless in my laptop.please find the attached file.
pls help me out in this.:sad:


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: wireless adapter not showing*

Hi, welome to TSF

did you install the lan driver and i see they have two broadcom wireless drivers. did you try them both?


----------



## coolking (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: wireless adapter not showing*

yes i install the LAN driver, which is also from broadcom. first i install LAN driver and then wireless driver LAN is working fine but it will not show the WiFi adapter.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: wireless adapter not showing*

Make sure the wireless is enabled it bios.


----------



## coolking (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: wireless adapter not showing*

how to do that?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: wireless adapter not showing*

When you turn laptop on start tappinf F2, F1 or delete key to get to bios might say on screen which key to press to enter setup


----------



## coolking (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: wireless adapter not showing*

i checked in bios setting but there is no wireless kind of thing present.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: wireless adapter not showing*

Open the Device Manager 
Right Click on the Device in question 
Properties 
Details Tab 

In XP the VEN_ #### and DEV_ #### is located under Device Instance ID 
In Vista and Win7 the VEN_ #### and DEV_#### is located under Hardware ID


----------



## coolking (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: wireless adapter not showing*

it is 
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4358&SUBSYS_E040105B&REV_00
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4358&SUBSYS_E040105B
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4358&CC_028000
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4358&CC_0280


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: wireless adapter not showing*

try this driver http://global-download.acer.com/GDFiles/Driver/Wireless%20LAN/Wireless%20LAN_Broadcom_5.100.235.19_W7x64_A.zip?acerid=634468150755160501&Step1=NOTEBOOK&Step2=ASPIRE&Step3=ASPIRE 7750Z&OS=ALL&LC=en&BC=ACER&SC=PA_7


----------



## coolking (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: wireless adapter not showing*

thank you so much OSCER its working.
you people rocks


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

your welcome, glad to help


----------

